# Which photo for July Picture Contest?



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Which one?


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd tell ya but I don't see any pics.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't either DB..
@Goldibug..is that the color of your fishy in your Avi, that purple is incredible..never saw that color betta eva!!!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Fixing now.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, that's my betta  I found him at Petsmart listed as a halfmoon but he's actually a super delta. I think his coloring is called steel blue. He has a mainly grey colored body but changes either teal, purple or blue depending on how the light hits him. I hope to find more fun colored bettas there in the future. 

My photo pic is #4  I'll add it to the poll above.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@DBook, I love your Avi, that is the cutest one!!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Leilei!


----------

